# Bosox_5 2022 Journal



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The ice rink is down and the soil is warming. First thing we need to do is spot seed all the damage areas from the ice rink stakes and the stupid voles that ruined the ice rink and the lawn. Glad to have spring on the horizon.





Picture of right after I took the plastic off a few weeks ago:


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Found some "shady" John Greene seed. Figured I'd give it a try in the super shade area of my lawn that always struggles. We will see if we get anything to grow or not.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put down my first round of prodiamine. 24 grams in the front. 34 on the side, and 34 in the back and small side yard. Didn't put any down over the ice rink damage and in the shadiest parts of the southern lawn.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Haven't done anything, but wanted to put a picture up of the damage progress (there isn't much). Hope to mow in a week or so


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put about 19# of lime per 1000 down.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tried to get the tractor ready. Found a wonderful mouse nest where the battery was (battery was in the basement all winter in a charger). Had to wash off all the mouse crap and remove the nest. They ate through the spark plug boot so I had to run to the store to replace that. Changed the oil, spark plug, fuel filter, and air filter. Almost ready to reinstall the deck and start mowing.

I hate mice


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put down one 40lb bag of 10-10-10. Just a touch over .2lb of N


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put the mower deck back on the tractor. Sharpened the blades. I couldn't help myself, so I gave it a charity now at 2". Mostly just chopped up leaves and sticks


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Update on the mouse damage


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Cut the lawn at 2". So many earthworm mounds this year, way more than any other year I have ever experienced. No need to aerate the ice rink area this spring.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Cut the lawn at 2.5" and put down another round of 10-10-10. .2lb of N again


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a patch of this growing in my front lawn



Anyone know what it is (I'm thinking orchard grass or Poa Triv)? Either way it's getting some gly today


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

3rd round of 10-10-10 down. Final .2 pounds of N until around Memorial Day. The lawn is taking a long time to really wake up this year. Took out an arborvitae bush from In front of the house that the deer ate and replaced it with a hydrangea tree.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed and trimmed at 2.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.5". Planted seed in the yellowing spot from the Gly where I am trying to kill that grass. Regular rain coming this week so that should help. I tried to dig into the soil with a metal rake as much as I could to break up the pre-em barrier.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed (2.5"), trimmed, and blew all the crap off the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.5". The spot I killed is very dead now. I am hoping the grass seed I planted will start showing soon


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> Found some "shady" John Greene seed. Figured I'd give it a try in the super shade area of my lawn that always struggles. We will see if we get anything to grow or not.


Follow up. Nothing grew


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some updates on the mouse damage from the ice rink and the liner



Here is a closeup of what was the worst part.



I am probably a few weeks away from not being able to see where the rink was anymore.

Finally, a picture from the front yard where I nuked that orchard grass (or triv, or whatever the hell it was). I am hoping the grass I planted will start being visible soon.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed again at 2.5". Trimmed the edges and blew all the loose mulch back into the beds. Continue to water the damaged ice rink parts and the glyphosate scar in the front every day. I can see new baby grass poking through in there. First clumping on the year, so we will probably raise the mower height next time to 2.75"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75". Warmer weather has caused the grass to really start growing now.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed quickly at 2.75". First seed heads coming up


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Since the last update I mowed on Sunday (22nd) at 2.75" and then today did a full trim, blow, and mow again today. Moved the deck up to 3" and tried to side discharge. There is definitely some disease in the backyard (looks like dollar spot). I am trying to reduce my use of chemicals this year so we are going to see if the lawn can just recover on its own. There are also a lot more broadleaf weeds popping up than in years past. I am either spraying or pulling them by hand when I see them on the lawnmower. Second round of Pre-Em needs to go down soon.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put this down today. Went to Ventura Grain looking for something with a Pre-Em in it, but I'll just spray my Prodiamine this weekend. .63lb of N went down on this application. Urea was $38 a bag (up from $28 in the fall).


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Time for some pictures


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

It's been a month since Seed down in that spot that I hit with gly. Here is a picture of where we are (I used one plug at the bottom just to see if it heals faster than seed). Also update on the mouse damage (almost gone)


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sprayed second round of Pre-em. 34 grams in section B and C. 24 in section A and 10 in section D. Also mixed up a gallon of 3 way and spiked it with some triclopyr, NIS, and some marking dye. I don't like the dye because it makes a mess, but once its in the mix it helps me not spray a weed twice. It also helps ensure I am walking straight (which is hard to know sometimes because my head is down looking for broadleafs). Anyway, I used about half a gallon blasting any weed I saw as I walked through the lawn after the Pre-em spray. Rain is forecasted for tonight and the lawn is wet and humid. There is a fair amount of disease present in the lawn, but I am hoping the shot of N from earlier will help grow that out. Trying to avoid fungicides this year.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Rained last night. Mowed at 3" today. Side Discharge to avoid clumping


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed everything at 3". Side yard is dry and diseased. See the photos below. Going to hammer it with water over the next few days, but right now I'm getting ready to watch Maryland v Cornell in the mens lacrosse national championship*.

(*Notre Dame was robbed, tournament is played under protest)


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Photos of the bad spots


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed, trimmed, and blew off the lawn. Pollen is out of control. Also have been watering a different section of the lawn every mourning and evening since Massachusetts is entering a drought. Rain that was forecasted last night never came to my house.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Also replaced the blades with sharp ones and greased the spindles. I think the grease gun might be my least favorite tool I own


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Moved the mower up to 3.25"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at the final summer height of 3.5" Hopefully should be able to keep it there for a while


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Up to date picture of the Gly spot


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That plug at the bottom is a good reference point. I think I can see some rhizomes popping up from the plug and/or surrounding turf. It would be interesting to see additional sequential photos (and then all grouped together) to document. Many of us on TLF, actually like to watch the grass grow. :mrgreen: :ugeek:


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

@Chris LI Ill try and keep up the pics. I did add another plug to the left of the original this week. But you are right, it is growing.

Today I cut at 3.5", trimmed and blew all the mulch back into the bed that flings out when I do my edging with the string trimmer


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Cut the lawn at 3.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Full service today at 3.5". Got 1.1" of rain yesterday


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Latest on the gly spot


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Two months and a week from the gly app on 4/23, that area is almost completely filled in. That's a very successful triv eradication in my book! :thumbup:

Thanks for the photos and documentation. Even though spreading will lessen during the summer heat, my guess is that you wouldn't realize the whole area was killed off in another 3 weeks.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3.5"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Another full service today 3.5". Been pretty hot lately. Hoping for rain.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

3.5" cut with and updated picture of the Gly spot


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 3.5". thunderstorms last night.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Full service today. Drought is really affecting the lawn now. The edges are fully dormant and won't be coming back anytime soon. Been trying to water different spots every night, but it was always going to be a losing battle. Supposedly some rain is coming Monday, but we might just be waiting for fall at this point


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

This has been the longest between mows since I have moved into my house and had the lawn hydroseeded. 3.5" today and 60% of the lawn didn't need to be cut. Hot weather and no rain (I can't keep up with pulling hoses).


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> This has been the longest between mows since I have moved into my house and had the lawn hydroseeded. 3.5" today and 60% of the lawn didn't need to be cut. Hot weather and no rain (I can't keep up with pulling hoses).


I hear ya, even with irrigation, my lawn can't keep up. The back is doing great, looks like spring. The front? Yikes. It's the worst my lawn has ever looked. Between fungus and drought, just can't keep up, even with my apps.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Went away this weekend and it was about 100 at home. Since I was away, that meant no water and anything that was struggling is now just dormant. Here is some evidence


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

We are so desperate for rain here that I am trying a foolproof method to get the cloud to open up… I washed my truck. Either it will rain tonight or a bunch of birds will use it for target practice


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Holy crap it's working faster than I could have imagined


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

And it's over. That didn't work out to well


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

7 full days since the last mow. Maybe 10% of the lawn needed it. Tried to stay of the real crispy stuff hoping it comes back when the weather gets more favorable. It did rain .2" last night, but it all came at once so I am sure a bunch just ran off the very dry lawn.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

My northeast corner is either cooked/dead. This is a spot that gets the most sun/heat and has always been a problem for me, mostly because it is a weird shape and the sprinklers don't fit nicely into it. I have decided to try a small aerate and overseed in this spot as an experiment. I had about 6 pounds of some NoMix seed from Briggs Nursery lying around and figured I can put one sprinkler in the area and just try and turn it on a few times a day. I am mostly trying to figure out if I want to go full force on an overseed this fall, I usually just do the N blitz. So I hooked up the tow behind aerator earlier and then broadcast spread the seed. Had the sprinkler on for about 20 minutes until the soil was moist.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The carnage


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

We got the briefest of rainstorms today (.02") so I mowed the lawn at 2.75" because the temps dropped and the rain would keep the dust down. Lowered the HOC in preparation for overseeding in a couple of weeks


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Massachusetts has moved into a stage 3 drought. I mowed the dirt at 2.75"


----------



## sparky57 (5 mo ago)

My lawn is dead/dormant in the areas that get full sun. I'm in the southeast of Mass.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Yikes. Sorry to hear it's a drought. Loved the idea of washing your truck for rain. Will do that myself next time. We finally got some but it only made for increased disease in my yard. How much you think is dead and dormant?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I would say about 20% is probably dead. These are areas that always struggle on the north edges of my lawn where it get the most sun, the sprinklers don't really reach, and some tree roots suck the moisture out. Most of the front and back are just dormant for now. I am planning on doing an overseed this fall for the first time ever. I usually would be starting the N blitz now


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

It's been awhile, so he is what remains of the front and back yards


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Presented without comment


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed the only green in that picture at 2.75". Took all of 3 minutes


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Rain is predicted for us tomorrow. How about for you?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

It is supposed to be raining now... but it isn't.

Edit: .41" today. Most rain since June


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

After no rain forever, we got 4.5" in 2 hours this afternoon.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

So I have a plan for a plan now. With the drought (hopefully) ending soon and lower temps I am going to plan on overseeding this year. My lawn is very dormant and potentially dead so I am thinking of renting a slice seeder and putting a bunch of seed down (about 7 pounds per 1000). The tag is below. My goals are to get a better mix of grasses with hopefully a little better drought tolerance, but it is really to try and get the lawn green again for the fall.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed the dirt to 2.5". Going to Home Depot tomorrow to rent the slice seeder. Bought another 50# bag of seed.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Rented the slice seeder, put down 50# today. Thunderstorms should come trough tonight and I'll put the next 50# tomorrow. Debating about aerating tomorrow.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Put down some 19-19-19 to try and help the new grass along. .5# of N,P,K. I have been constantly watering since the seed went down. Two sprinklers broke today. Not great.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed the actual grass at 3.25". Watering continues. Starting to see some little grass popping up. Nothing really going on my Northern side yard. It gets the most sunlight and by far the most water (just to keep things from drying out).


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some updated pictures


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Final rainfall total since Sunday at 10:30AM is 4.25". I think the seed stayed mostly in place, but we will inspect later today


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Second round of 19-19-19. Another half pound of each down


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Some green coming up


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Pulled out the walk behind and mowed at 2.5" anywhere the grass was long (roughly half the lawn). Still watering like crazy and seeing good germination.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone know what this is? It was not scared of me at all.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Grass is really coming up now. I am amazed that all the grass seems like new grass from my overseen. Very little is returning from dormancy.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed all the grass for the first time at 3". Really need this to start thickening up.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> Anyone know what this is? It was not scared of me at all.


It might be a vole, but I'm not sure. They're similar to a mole, but not the same. To get a better ID, you would need to see the face. My dog growing up used to have a field day with them, but they didn't enjoy it because it was usually the end of one of them when he was done.

In a later post, you mentioned HOC was 3", and you were hoping that it would it would thicken up. Has the drought recovered enough to lower to 2.5"? That and biostimulants should help. When it's grown in enough, I would suggest PGR. Using all of these really thickened my lawn up this year. Now, I just need to nuke the zoysia. I'm glad green stuff is coming back for you. I know it was rough seeing everything cooked.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice side vs the crap side in the back


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> It might be a vole, but I'm not sure. They're similar to a mole, but not the same. To get a better ID, you would need to see the face. My dog growing up used to have a field day with them, but they didn't enjoy it because it was usually the end of one of them when he was done.
> 
> In a later post, you mentioned HOC was 3", and you were hoping that it would it would thicken up. Has the drought recovered enough to lower to 2.5"? That and biostimulants should help. When it's grown in enough, I would suggest PGR. Using all of these really thickened my lawn up this year. Now, I just need to nuke the zoysia. I'm glad green stuff is coming back for you. I know it was rough seeing everything cooked.


My lawn is a tale of two sides. The shady(er) side on the south half, and the sunny side on the North. The South side has bounced back nicely and the overseed helped thicken up some patchy spots. The north half was a total loss. Anything coming up there is all from new seed. It is basically like I killed it off and did a total renovation. When I did the overseed, I didn't think it would be a total loss, but that's where we are now. Going to hit it with some Urea this weekend and get these new guys growing.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

25 pounds of Urea went down. .6# per 1000.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I try to look at silver linings, so I think your north/sunny area will benefit with some decent cultivars. ~30% RK4 is a good thing. That's a pretty good percentage of a TTTF in your mix that I had been looking for a few years ago, when I was growing TTTF. At the time, it was a new cultivar with high NTEP ratings that Pennington was starting to put into their mixes. Now, the percentage is higher. If I remember correctly, dark green color and a finer leaf texture were great assets of RK4. I think the overall turf quality rating was quite high, too. The prg should help stabilize the soil and the kbg will help with repairability. Good luck and I hope you see lots more green babies, soon!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> I try to look at silver linings, so I think your north/sunny area will benefit with some decent cultivars. ~30% RK4 is a good thing. That's a pretty good percentage of a TTTF in your mix that I had been looking for a few years ago, when I was growing TTTF. At the time, it was a new cultivar with high NTEP ratings that Pennington was starting to put into their mixes. Now, the percentage is higher. If I remember correctly, dark green color and a finer leaf texture were great assets of RK4. I think the overall turf quality rating was quite high, too. The prg should help stabilize the soil and the kbg will help with repairability. Good luck and I hope you see lots more green babies, soon!


Agreed


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. With The Red Sox out of it, The Patriots looking lost, and Notre Dame… let's just say I have more time on my fall weekends for the lawn than I thought I would.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

We aren't anywhere close to normal yet, but we are improving each day


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75". Any lower and I am afraid of just destroying the new grass on the "thin" side of the lawn.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75". North side lawn is still very thin, but everything else is starting to come up. Might be to late to add more seed, but we should have a good start for next spring. Getting regular rain has been very helpful


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Updated photos


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Another round of Urea down. 25 lbs over 19k. .6 pounds per 1000. Temps yesterday in the high 50s for the midday high. Fall is here

This grass will grow or I will die trying


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The north side lawn that has been coming in thin got a little spray today. There are a bunch of broadleaf weeds moving in because I skipped the tenacity at seeding step. So since we are over 30 days post germination and have had more than two mowings, I sprayed tenacity at the 5oz per acre (a little over 3ml per 1000) on the 6500 square feet on that side. In addition I added a NIS, 4oz of propiconazole (that I had leftover), and 4.5 oz per 1000 of a 15-0-0 sprayable fert (with Iron). I guess we will see if this kills the broadleaf weeds or not. If it does, that's great. If not, I'll hit it with some three way in a couple of weeks or wait until the spring. The back, front, and southern side lawn don't have the weeks moving in, so they didn't get sprayed, just hand pulling when I see them.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75”. Actually got the string trimmer out and the blower. Restarted watering since it’s been a couple of days without rain.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Updated good side/bad side


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

It looks to be recovering nicely. Always painful when you’re comparing it to what it was.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

bosox_5 said:


> Anyone know what this is? It was not scared of me at all.


Short tailed shrew. I find them dead under snow piles that slide off the roof and running around the driveway when the ground is snow covered.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

SnootchieBootchies said:


> Short tailed shrew. I find them dead under snow piles that slide off the roof and running around the driveway when the ground is snow covered.


thank you. Any idea how I get rid of them. I don’t care about the summer, but when I put my ice rink up, I don’t want them eating the liner again.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Wile said:


> It looks to be recovering nicely. Always painful when you’re comparing it to what it was.


I just look at old pictures and play Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Something was digging in the backyard and tore up a nice little section of the new grass. Threw down some seed, but it might be to late in the season to expect much from it


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

More animal nonsense in another area last night. I might have to steal my sons airsoft stuff and build a hide to catch this skunk/squirrel/racoon/wildebeest.

Its not a shrew. The animal scat is way to big.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The animal continues its nightly rampage. Mowed at 2.75”


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I suspect that it may be raccoons searching for grubs. I'm currently experiencing the same issue in the usual spot (triv area behind the house). I received my usual weekly Saturday e-mail update from my Harrell's rep at work and he mentioned current grub issues on GCs, in his scouting report.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I got a brief look at it from my camera system. Came to the front lawn at 3:30am and hung around for an hour or so. It don't think it is going for grubs because it is only attacking very thin areas that have been re-seeded. I wouldn't be shocked if it is digging for earthworms as I have tons of them based off the castings I see every day. It looked like either a racoon or a groundhog (or something like that). For sure not a squirrel, skunk, or chipmunk.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

For sure a skunk. At least that's what my limited detective skills say. Not sure what to do about it though.

Put down another round of Urea. .6 Pounds per thousand again today. Once more round of Fert set for about 10 days.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75". I really am going to start camping outside looking for this thing. Just hits a totally different area every night. Only like a 5'x5' section though


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Raccoons were the culprit for me for two years. I did two things to try and combat this so not sure which one has provided the desired results, but no longer an issue for me. Helps that I have KBG and damage is temporary, but still annoying to have unsightly areas in a fall lawn.

Spring, I apply beneficial nematodes. Have seen a noticeable decrease in insects/lawn pests. Just have to apply to wet ground and water them in so I just do it during rain storm in May. I also don't have mole tunnels to deal with after this so worth the money for me.

I also now apply biosolids in the fall when the leaves start dropping heavier. Read some study done by a golf course on this and some evidence it deterred critters from digging vs control plots. I use Ecoscraps from Home Depot since it smells like Milorganite and has less phosphorus (my soil is very high P). I prefer plant based Purely Organic because it smells good, but damn if that's not a raccoon attractant so I dont use it during the fall.

As for preventing shrews or voles under your rink, you could whip up a cayenne pepper and garlic mix and apply to the ground prior to putting your tarp down. Shouldn't wash away since it's covered. I do this to keep voles and deer from eating my hostas and it works, but I have to continually apply it since it washes off. Deer repellant sprays also work, but the smell makes them unusable to me, especially around my front door. Rinse whatever you apply it with well...the powders cake up if not rinsed.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Found that paper for you:


https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.2134/itsrj2016.04.0286


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

thank you @SnootchieBootchies


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75”


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Everything looking better

























but still some issues (this is near the driveway)


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe some Bay State and also a fast-release fertilizer on the bad spot by the driveway? If you have a Pro Plugger, move a few plugs with kbg in them. They may not spread too much this late in the season, but they'll root for spreading in the spring. You should have a little growing time left in the season. It looks like you have good biological activity there with the worm casts. FWIW, it's recovering nicely after the awful drought. My guess is that you're in better shape than your neighbors.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am happy with the recovery so far. I’ll work on the weak spots in the spring. During the absolute height of the drought the soil under those areas was powder. There was no moisture and all the roots had died so it isn’t shocking. One more round of urea tomorrow and then it’s just chopping up leaves for the rest of the year. Still have to decide if I am going to build the ice rink again.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

.6 pounds of N applied today. Last fert app of the year. Next year I can’t let the lawn get that dry. I thought it was mostly KBG that would recover, but it looks like my mix was a lot more rye and TTF because the dormant stuff didn’t come back


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed leaves.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75”. The leaves all got the notice to start dropping for real around 9am today. Underneath all the leaves the color of the lawn is the best it’s been all year so I have to keep clearing the debris so I can finally see a nice lawn


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mowed twice this week at 2.75" Mostly trying to keep the leaves off the lawn, but two hours later you can't tell if I mowed or not


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

More leaf mulching yesterday


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Just did the deep end. This year I used “math” to determine the correct radius of the corner boards so I don’t have to struggle so much with them. So far it is working better than blind guessing.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The boy came home from school and I was able to use the unskilled labor to help speed this along


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I always liked this project. I'm glad you decided to set it up again this year.


----------

